

H.264 Decoding in JavaScript: The Badass JS perspective - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/12035631618/broadway-an-h-264-decoder-in-javascript-running-at

======
Detrus
Also relevant <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3169241>

This discussion about what's the best approach to speeding up the web stack is
getting old and browsers haven't gotten much faster since it began.

Ok so JS in its current form can barely render playback at 30 fps. What about
video editing? The question is how much faster can JS get and there are no
clear answers. V8 team at Google I/O 2011 said they're at about the limit,
Dart VM would have been their next step but Dart the language/syntax got a
poor reception.

I wouldn't discount shiny new improvements like Dart VM and NaCl yet. The
problem is browsers don't need much new improvements to remain a dominant
platform, because today's popular web apps don't require performance and we
can make more popular apps that don't require performance. But if we had
performance we could make apps that depended on it and they could be popular
too.

~~~
devongovett
Well this shows that JS is _not_ at its limit yet in terms of perf yet. With
Type Inference, the rendering goes from ~2 fps to ~30 fps - a pretty massive
improvement. It shows that JS can be fast and we don't need to jump to a
replacement just yet.

~~~
Detrus
Well, is 30 fps the limit, or 60?

------
easymovet
This is epic! And the end of Flash?

~~~
beej71
Everybody drink!

